# amr sandiego



## CbrMonster (Apr 12, 2019)

was wondering how does amr san diego work? i know literally nothing about amr down there. 

wheres there hq?
what shifts do they have 12's 24's 10's?
pay for emt's and medics? 

any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 12, 2019)

There is AMR City and AMR County. City covers SD itself, County covers Coastal North County, the South Bay and the Heartland area(La Mesa, Lemon Grove, Spring Valley) and San Miguel. HQ for County is off the 15 and Balboa, City used to be off 15 and Aero. Pay is garbage. Shifts I believe are mostly 12's with some 24's. I haven't seen their pay structure since 08 but it was 10.40/hr for a medic then.


----------



## Rano Pano (Apr 13, 2019)

Are they not completely merged now? I didn’t think there was two different divisions just AMR SD.

Medics get paid about 15 for a 24 and 19.50 for 12s.
EMTs is different if your ift or on a als. 12 for ift and 15 for als 12s.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm not sure. My info may be outdated, I work for an FD in the boonies of the county and usually only see Mercy Amb if its not my dept's box. That pay is better but far from sufficient to live anywhere desirable in the county.


----------



## CbrMonster (Nov 21, 2019)

bumping my old thread, hoping to get more insight hopefully from current employees

i know there was the thread of pay rates posted a few months back, are medics still starting around 19/hr on 12's? higher the better of course.

what benefits do you guys all have?

i'm still a bit confused on how it works down there, i get its broken into 2 half and north, i know amr owns rural/metro but what does rural/metro do down there or were they phased out and renamed to amr. 

essentially what my goal is and it may be complicated but it would be beneficial, i want to start working down there as an emt while i wrap up medic school, finishing up internship tomorrow hopefully and god aka preceptor willing, i know its going to be a while before i can even get my p card i still need to take my programs post internship final, soonest i can take it is early december and then schedule nremt exam and then sit and wait if i pass. i figure i got a few months


i would preferably like to work in the north county, but i don't know if you can start there right off the bat ect. i live in south oc so trying to cut down on my commute, especially if im doing 12's. 

i know almost if not all questions can be answered by HR, but i've worked for a few companies now and have come to expect a lot of smoke blown up my ***, i'm looking to hopefully schedule a ride along and talk to some crews while down there. 

any contact info would be awesome as well

as always any advice is greatly appreciated other than go to a different state, that's not an option as of the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 21, 2019)

I remember seeing starting is 19.20 for a 12hr shift for new medic


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 21, 2019)

I just got on with Santa Barbara and seems like a pretty legit system and heard good things from current employees 🤷🏼‍♂️  Bit of a move north but still the beach haha


----------



## CbrMonster (Nov 21, 2019)

justin1232 said:


> I just got on with Santa Barbara and seems like a pretty legit system and heard good things from current employees 🤷🏼‍♂️  Bit of a move north but still the beach haha



im actually doing my internship in santa barbara(tomorrow is potentially my last day), the issue lies is that it takes me depending on the time of day 5 hours to get home, i've got a family so its hard when an emergency pops up to get back home which we had a family health scare and it took 4.5hrs to get home. I love santa barbara the system and how amr is ran up here, its a super laid back gig compared to anywhere i've worked.

the other problem is 12hrs shifts for the commute i would have to do, or stack 12hrs shifts back to back to make the commute worth it would literally be the death of me. if i could get on straight to 24's thats one thing but thats not gonna happen. 

also i tried for paid internship and they did not like the fact that i would not relocate right away as i would have to uproot my family.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 21, 2019)

Yeah that is a long commute to not relocate for. Currently for me it’s about an hour an 45 minutes.  Probably max for me.  5 hours will be crazy!!


----------



## CbrMonster (Nov 21, 2019)

justin1232 said:


> Yeah that is a long commute to not relocate for. Currently for me it’s about an hour an 45 minutes.  Probably max for me.  5 hours will be crazy!!


 yeah and i currently live super close to the oc/sd county border so aturally it makes more sense to go south, however i know its not nearly a pampered ops like sb is. if i could i totally would hunker down in SBC and ride it out especially if i could end up in south county where they dont run more than 5-6 calls a 24hr shift on most days lol.


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 23, 2019)

North County are the desired stations. South County is where new medics normally get place/bid into.

It was my understanding it’s all AMR, and if that’s the case I’m guessing you would be placed on a 12 in the city. If you get on as a EMT I believe you start on the ift side which is also predominantly 12s.

I feel you about not wanting to fed untrue info if you call but schedule, & pay are normally pretty set stuff with AMR.


----------



## Rano Pano (Dec 2, 2019)

Seems AMR lost the city contract.


----------



## eastlossalt (Dec 2, 2019)

Well the dirty bird is spreading. Now to see if they give it to falck or care???


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 3, 2019)

Wonder if we'll see a return to SDMSE with the new provider. The whole of San Diego County's providers may change come 04/01/2020


----------



## Omar40467 (Dec 3, 2019)

eastlossalt said:


> Well the dirty bird is spreading. Now to see if they give it to falck or care???
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666


Falck owns CARE , but I’m wondering if they’re having the falck rigs or care rigs too


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 3, 2019)

Care San Diego and Care OC/LA are two different companies. I dont think Falk owns Care SD, and the Care LA/OC are still marked as Care, not Falk.

But with the Care SD company, if Falk gets it, they may run Falk branded rigs.

Wonder how this change is gonna affect SDFRD ops. Dont they have some units besides the regular AMR units, that are Fire station based with one FF and one AMR guy?


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 4, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Care San Diego and Care OC/LA are two different companies. I dont think Falk owns Care SD, and the Care LA/OC are still marked as Care, not Falk.
> 
> But with the Care SD company, if Falk gets it, they may run Falk branded rigs.
> 
> Wonder how this change is gonna affect SDFRD ops. Dont they have some units besides the regular AMR units, that are Fire station based with one FF and one AMR guy?



Late to the game,

but yes care oc vs sd are different companies.

if falck takes over San Diego they will be dirty bird rigs

care eventually Will be changed to red and the white and blue will be historY they’re are slowly transitioning the company to corporate. Even most rigs at cars now have a falck company under the care logo on the side. It’s only time.

the dirty bird is going county but county just like care did with cities.

 I’m interested to see is how the hell falck will float dealing with a **** show in alameda and San Diego. They are already pulling employees from care oc/la to run up to Oakland to fill shifts. And some old co workers of mine are permanently transitioning to falck alameda to fix staffing issues. San Diego is going to be the same disaster if they don’t completely revamp the system and offer considerably better wages.

Definitely eating my pop corn, but in all honesty rather have to work for “care/falck” again vs amr most times.


----------



## gclol (Dec 6, 2019)

CbrMonster said:


> Late to the game,
> 
> but yes care oc vs sd are different companies.
> 
> ...


Also need to include the fact that they are still getting our pay wrong after 6 month into service in Alameda county. With the influx of care people coming to help the system they forgot that they only came with a set amount of equipment and fail to realise that **** breaks so we have crews delayed into service due to waiting for other crews to come back.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 6, 2019)

gclol said:


> Also need to include the fact that they are still getting our pay wrong after 6 month into service in Alameda county. With the influx of care people coming to help the system they forgot that they only came with a set amount of equipment and fail to realise that **** breaks so we have crews delayed into service due to waiting for other crews to come back.


I know hard to believe but care before falck was a pretty well oiled machine for the most part. I’m not surprised because everything is remote and if Jonathan L is in charge of payroll for you guys it sucks as I was always at that guys office as that was the only way it would get done.

Falck did the same thing when care took over south oc. Literally hot swapping crews into rigs ift crews sat for hours at the beginning of their shift for a rig to become available which caused a snowball effect with 911 crews pulled to run ift then those left on the 911 side got ran cause of a lack of coverage.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 9, 2019)

Well falck USA announces that today that it had been exclusively offered San Diego city.

question is when do they take over the county, it’s only a matter of time now.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## gclol (Dec 11, 2019)

They finally hired a seperate payroll division for us along with a maybe 2 temps? To try correcting miscommunication. Since bring care people up here to help, alot of them are surprised on how well our Union is set up and the things we have in our cba. I feel bad for the care workers down south. Hopefully San Diego union has good luck fighting against falck or else they gonna attempt to sideline policies like what they did for us.


----------

